# Jamestown area



## Radar03 (Sep 5, 2007)

It has been 4 years since I've been in the jamestown area, and was wondering how the pheasant and sharptails were looking this year? I'm bringing my dad up for his first ND pheasant hunt! Not looking for specifics just a general idea. Thanks for any info.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

so far its looking real good, should be a great year for both pheasants and grouse, enjoy the hunting!!!

:beer:


----------

